# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Requisitos para navegar a vela.

## ICE

Hola foreros.
Ante todo presentarme y desear buen verano a todos los participantes.
He leido un poco el foro, no mucho lo reconozco, buscando información sobre 
los pantanos en levante (cuanto más cerca de Valencia mejor).
Poseo una barca inflable a vela con la que me gustaría disfrutar de este entorno.
Aclaro que no es un juguete. Es un barco. La diferencia es que su casco es neumático.
Tiene una eslora de 3.2 m y una vela de 4m2
¿Qué lugar me recomiendan?
¿Es necesario cumplir algún tipo de requisito normal ó especial?

Agradezco desde ya sus respuestas.
Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Hola ICE bienvenido al foro!!
Yo te recomiendo que te informes en la Confederación correspondiente sobre embalses navegables en Valencia y sobre los requisitos y licencias que necesitas!!
Allí es donde más seguro tienes la información que pides.
De todas formas Luján, que es de esa zona, no tardará en informarte mejor.
Un saludo, disfruta del barco y ya sabes, acuerdaté de enseñarnos fotos y de comentar por aquí como te ha ido hasta comenzar a navegar...

----------


## Luján

Una embarcación como esa vi hace un tiempo en una tienda de barcos de Valencia.

Sé que Benagéber es navegable, al menos en kayak. Y tienen (o tenían) un barco eléctrico para turismo.
En el de Cortes creo que también está autorizada la navegación.

De todos modos, en todo caso necesitarás la licencia correspondiente, la titulación y, si mal no recuerdo, la matrícula de la embarcación.


Lo mejor es que te informes en la CHJ. www.chj.es o en su oficina en Valencia, en Blasco Ibáñez, esquina con Av. Aragón.


Cuando consigas los papeles...... ¿Nos invitarás a un paseito? En mi tiempo nagevaba a vela ligera.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola Reege y Luján.

Gracias por la información.

Acabo de ver la página y el cánon.  102,38/año por navegar a vela con eslora <4 m.

Va a ser que no. Seguiré en las playas que pueda. 
No es lo mismo... Cuando hay un poco de viento para moverse, hay ola, con lo que se hace desagradable 
con un barco tan chico. Cuando no hay ola, no hay viento (a no ser que corra poniente entonces te
asas a fuego lento). Pero bueno, es lo que hay. 
Sinceramente no estoy por pagar + de 100 por dos días que podría llegar a ir a un pantano.

De todas formas, quedáis invitados a divertíros un rato cuando queráis.
Mi mail para contactar:Email

Saludos

----------

